# Theo-- Dawsons Mice img heavy



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

This is Theo. I got him from Sarah (Dawsons Mice) this morning and he is a tenny weeny baby!! 
His D.O.B was the 25th of March so as you can imagine he is so small  
He is already quite tame and comfortable with me and very easy to scoop up and if not, he just climbs on himself :lol: 
I plan to breed from him when he gets a bit older

Here he is: 









(He's under the saucer!!)








(He's under the saucer!!)


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

He is a cutie pie! bet your are well chuffed with him


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Love him to bits!!
The girls are fully grown now and they are about three times his size!! When I bought him in the house the girls were smelling the air! they could sense he was there!!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oh gawjus lol

I have his brother he's just as scrummy


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you get the 3rd one? 
They were all very scrummy


----------



## Bomu (Apr 16, 2009)

He looks really nice. How much time do you spend handling him each day/week to help him become tame?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I hold him for up to or over an hour a day. I have only had him four days but he seems pretty tame already,


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww good to see he is doing well and behaving himself. 
I really didnt handle this litter as much as I normally would so its good to know I didnt completly ruin them! :?

Look forward to seeing pics when he gets bigger


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

He's a bit bigger now (6+ weeks) and one of my girls id going in with him tomorrow!! Im very excited!!


----------

